# New Truck Help, Ford Or Dodge



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking to purchase a new truck, 2012 ford F-350 or Dodge 3500. We currently have several 2008 Ford F-350 that have become maintenance nightmares. Any suggestions?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Trade them up for the 2012 Fords!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

read this..
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143830

PS obviously I'm a dodge guy ........hehe


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Ford. The new 6.2 gas is a great engine, and the 6 speed auto is awesome too.

MOPAR / FIAT / RAM ?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am a Ford guy but .... Ram's are aggressively priced. You might save $1000's off a comparable Ford. If money is no object, skip the Ram and get a Ford


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Business 101- firesale prices on the stuff nobody wants.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

GO TEST DRIVE THEM first. The new RAMS are so much smoother then the fords. Also the interior is easier to use and my opinion is just nicer 

I've going between all three manufactures and was leaning toward the ford also but the RAM is just awesome. TRY it!!! Just go drive one.

The dodge holds a better load in the back, but the ford holds a plow better.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you must go Dodge, join SIMA,using me as a referral of course! They have a rebate program.

http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=437


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've have both a 09 ford diesel and 09 dodge diesel as well all around truck I like the ford but motor wise I'd take the dodge hands down. Even for the 2012 and 2013 I think I would take the dodge if your looking at a diesel truck because they have proven motor and with less emission stuff on the truck. Also dodge has a much better warranty and I believe for a extra 2k you can buy a lifetime warranty.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

KSB;1595327 said:


> Looking to purchase a new truck, 2012 ford F-350 or Dodge 3500. We currently have several 2008 Ford F-350 that have become maintenance nightmares. Any suggestions?


Maintenance Nightmares How?????......Please explain.....


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

I had my 2011 F-350 for sale and had someone offer to trade his identical 2011 Ram 3500. 


and I wouldnt call the cummins 6.7 a proven motor, Seems to be the least reliable of the 3.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

i am a ford guy. 

get the powerstroke...


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

TJSNOW;1595466 said:


> Maintenance Nightmares How?????......Please explain.....


same here...


----------



## LDULIN (Jul 16, 2007)

we have several fords with very few issues, always ford for us


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

I started off with a dodge, switched to a Ford, My next truck will be a dodge. I feel as though the Dodge didn't struggle to move snow like the Ford does. I never got stuck in the Dodge but have been stuck twice with the Ford. The Ford is a Diesel and the Dodge was a 488 V-10. I miss that truck.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Neither! LOL

Duramax!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

procuts0103;1595846 said:


> Neither! LOL
> 
> Duramax!!!!


Now here is the smart guy! 

I have not had the chance to drive a 2011+ Dodge but the 2011+ Fords are really nice trucks and even stock have some pretty good power. Their quite a bit different then the 6.4s were stock.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ford. No question


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

KSB;1595327 said:


> Looking to purchase a new truck, 2012 ford F-350 or Dodge 3500. We currently have several 2008 Ford F-350 that have become maintenance nightmares. Any suggestions?


Honestly depends on what your maintenance nightmares are since the Ford is generally the same truck all around as your 08. Yes the engine is all new, but the tranny (while improved and 6 gears) is the same. I'm assuming the maintenance you are talking about would be brakes/steering/suspension?

Either way you really can't go wrong with either one. The engines are fairly evenly matched but the Dodge is a little quicker due to being lighter and it also has a nice 6 speed tranny (based off the Cummins 68RFE). I personally think the Dodge has a nicer ride and the cabin is more "solid" feeling when going over bumps/rough roads.

That being said, I'd go with the Ford. I think the 6.2 has more torque for towing/hauling, I like Ford's trans tuning better (shifts when you want it to), and I like the "open" feeling of the cab on the Ford.



Buswell Forest;1595347 said:


> Ford. The new 6.2 gas is a great engine, and the 6 speed auto is awesome too.
> 
> MOPAR / FIAT / RAM ?


Fiat = Ferrari, Alpha Romeo, Maserati. Any more questions?



icudoucme;1595419 said:


> GO TEST DRIVE THEM first. The new RAMS are so much smoother then the fords. Also the interior is easier to use and my opinion is just nicer
> 
> I've going between all three manufactures and was leaning toward the ford also but the RAM is just awesome. TRY it!!! Just go drive one.
> 
> The dodge holds a better load in the back, but the ford holds a plow better.


I agree, best bet is to go drive them. I'd also check out the 2011+ GM's. The 6.0 is nicely matched with the new 6 speed as well and the new Frame/Suspension is awesome (A little stiffer ride then the rest IMO again).

If your talking diesel, I'd still go Ford, Chevy second, Dodge last.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a 2011 dodge and 2012 ford. I prefer the ford. Pulls harder, drives nicer. 21k on it and not one problem. They are pricing the dodges to move though. Seems like they dont have t do as many rebates to move the fords.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

plowguy43;1595964 said:


> Fiat = Ferrari, Alpha Romeo, Maserati. Any more questions?


Italian junk. Owned by people with more money than brains.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Cutter1;1596013 said:


> I have a 2011 dodge and 2012 ford. I prefer the ford. Pulls harder, drives nicer. 21k on it and not one problem. They are pricing the dodges to move though. Seems like they dont have t do as many rebates to move the fords.


Mostly because the 2013's have been redesigned significantly. They want the 12's off the lot's. Although Fords (and Chevy's) are right there with them. I got $10k off sticker without even mentioning numbers when test driving a Diesel F350 Crew. Rebates are just to get you in the door, at the end of the day they will all deal the same.



Buswell Forest;1596015 said:


> Italian junk. Owned by people with more money than brains.


Wow, ignorance is certainly bliss if you can't respect the technology that is in a Ferrari.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 2012 ram 2500 crew. Cheapest of all 3 brands. By far my favorite truck I've owned. I'm comparing it to a couple mid 2000 year fords and early 2000's chevys we have. I drove all three, and i'm not that partial to one particular brand, I choose the Ram and dont regret the decision one bit. 
The truck doesnt hardly blink while pushing my 10' expanded plow.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

plowguy43;1595964 said:


> Honestly depends on what your maintenance nightmares are since the Ford is generally the same truck all around as your 08. Yes the engine is all new, but the tranny (while improved and 6 gears) is the same. I'm assuming the maintenance you are talking about would be brakes/steering/suspension?
> 
> Either way you really can't go wrong with either one. *The engines are fairly evenly matched but the Dodge is a little quicker due to being lighter and it also has a nice 6 speed tranny (based off the Cummins 68RFE).* I personally think the Dodge has a nicer ride and the cabin is more "solid" feeling when going over bumps/rough roads.
> 
> ...


Actually that's not true.. I have been reading a lot about these engines and watching a lot of reviews and drag races done by magazines and then the show TOP GEAR tested all three in 2012 with all three engines and the dodge got absolutely wasted by both the ford and the Chevy, like it wasn't even close at all.

EDIT: I realized that you were talking about the gas engine, and I believe you now  I was talking about the diesels when I typed this.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh God no, stock the cummins is always the slowest from the factory.

Which was the fastest diesel, Ford?


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

be a man and buy a real truck...a Nissan Titan. :laughing:


JK I am partial to gm products and Ford being my least favorite I would have to say Dodge.

The new 6spd in the ford trucks was a result of a combined design effort between gm and ford btw. I stick with my allison trans--hard to wrong with an alison. 

I am not a big fan of the Hemi or the Ford modular motors have more upsides them down.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Buy diesel... I have owned all three of the diesels.. Once this ford is paid off i'm thinking of going back to the cummins with the mega cab.. Problem im having is I have to have the 8ft bed. Which is'n t offered in the mega cab. Will have to do a custom job. My buddy just bought a new ford 6.7 so i'm going to keep a eye on his over the next couple years.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Has Dodge done anything to improve the strength of their transmission?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

MikeA5150;1596320 said:


> Has Dodge done anything to improve the strength of their transmission?


Good question, The ram tranny's have always been a little suspect from what I hear. The cummins has ALOT of power - sometimes too much for the tranny.

between ram and ford - get a FORD.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

plowguy43;1596026 said:


> Mostly because the 2013's have been redesigned significantly. They want the 12's off the lot's. Although Fords (and Chevy's) are right there with them. I got $10k off sticker without even mentioning numbers when test driving a Diesel F350 Crew. Rebates are just to get you in the door, at the end of the day they will all deal the same.
> 
> Wow, ignorance is certainly bliss if you can't respect the technology that is in a Ferrari.


They are quite crude and a nightmare to keep running. I know a few pasta rocket wrenches. They hate them.
They have an exclusive name- that's the only reason they fetch huge money. A Porsche of the same money will be 40x the car, and I am no Euro car fan. Give me a Ford GT over any Euro made car.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

To the OP, I started a POLL on who drove what pickup here...go look. The Ram is right up there with the Edsel.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MikeA5150;1596320 said:


> Has Dodge done anything to improve the strength of their transmission?


Yes back in 03 when they put the 545RFE behind the HEMI. They tranny problems are nearly non existent since then.

The cummins switched to the 68RFE in 2007 and it has done very well but the 47/48RE that came before it weren't unreliable. It was the 46RE behind the 318/360 V8s that were problematic.

The last thing I would worry about when buying a new 2012 truck would be the engine or tranny. Id worry more about the steering/suspension/electronics than anything.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Plow Nuts;1596264 said:


> The new 6spd in the ford trucks was a result of a combined design effort between gm and ford btw. I stick with my allison trans--hard to wrong with an alison.


I'm going to go put my rubber boots on, the BS is deep here.

The 5R110 and 6R140 trans are tough suckers, they'll take power that would make an Allison pee down it's leg while it's running away.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

plowguy43;1596026 said:


> Wow, ignorance is certainly bliss if you can't respect the technology that is in a Ferrari.


One need not disrespect it to realize that what technology is designed into such sports cars, does not in any way carry over to trucks. Hook a plow, or even a small trailer up to a Ferrari, and it probably won't last very long.

An important thing to think about, though, is the old saying about one man's garbage. Indeed, those italian cars... fiat, ferrari, etc., to ME and a lot of people, are garbage. Garbage, because I have absolutely no use or need for it. Yet I do respect the technology in and of itself.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

MikeA5150;1596320 said:


> Has Dodge done anything to improve the strength of their transmission?


Yeah, they outsourced them to TOYOTA.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im not a Ford fan by no means but unless Dodge has made major improvements to their transmissions and rust id have to say Ford, but thats only due to the choices.....Before anyone gets their panties in a uproar, I dont hate Ford or Dodge just prefer GM for many reasons.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i vote dodge


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ford..........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1597181 said:


> Ford..........


thems fightin words


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1597172 said:


> i vote dodge


That's what people do driving behind you.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1597255 said:


> That's what people do driving behind you.


i dont get it.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

grandview;1597255 said:


> That's what people do driving behind you.


:laughing: See! And you thought you missed out! Thumbs Up


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

I dont have any experience on the new trucks but owning a 90,01,05, and 06 dodge cummins I was at the FORD dealer today! I love the cummins but hate whats around it! next rig will be a F350

.02


----------

